# Total War: Warhammer



## Brian G Turner (Jul 23, 2015)

Potentially an ideal match - a computer mass-battle simulator, together with an existing mass-battle system:


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 24, 2015)

Although, technically, it's now a former mass battle system!


----------



## KyleAW (Aug 7, 2015)

Honestly, I have felt that the Total War series has been in decline and have real misgivings. That said I always have hope that the next will be better!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 19, 2015)

They need to make a lie action Warhammer movie .


----------



## Inca_UK (Jan 15, 2016)

People always say that the Total War series has been getting worse and that they're hoping Total Warhammer will save it, but I really enjoyed Rome 2: Total War. I did buy it a year or two after launch so most if not all the buggy issues had been fixed. My Empire still collapsed due to widespread famine though .

I'm really hyped about this game. I think its going to be awesome. I've watched a few of the videos they've been putting up and it really looks like a step forward even from their previous games. Looking forward to giving it a shot.

@BAYLOR: There are a few Warhammer 40k live action films, but I think they're all awful as far as I know.


----------



## Wraith01 (Sep 16, 2016)

This game is actually really good. To me it seams to be the best Total War game ever,  like the missing ingredient was magic. It does have fewer factions than your typical Total War game but now they are all vastly different and as usual new factions will be delivered as DLC in order to keep the game alive and milk consumers for money.


----------



## Clockworkbot (Oct 2, 2016)

Wraith01 said:


> This game is actually really good. To me it seams to be the best Total War game ever, like the missing ingredient was magic. It does have fewer factions than your typical Total War game but now they are all vastly different and as usual new factions will be delivered as DLC in order to keep the game alive and milk consumers for money.



I'm really enjoying this as well (probably too much if you ask my other half...). Although I'm slightly disappointed by the magic - never seems to be that powerful. What I do really love is that, escaping from the constraints of actual history, you now have huge monsters and war machines at the end of your tech tree - whereas in earlier Total War games you just got slightly more elite soldiers. Makes the later game much more fun IMO.

One other disappointment is the campaign game endings. The opening cutscenes are quite lavishly done, as are the few about Chaos invasions that pop up mid-campaign - but then when you complete the campaign, all you get is some pretty generic text saying 'well done, game over'. Very anticlimactic and seems like it would have been very little effort to have something a bit more satisfying.

However, these are pretty minor complaints - all round I think this is probably my favourite Total War since the original Medieval.


----------



## Judderman (Oct 25, 2016)

I loved Shogun total War and also enjoyed Empire total War, and I played Warhammer for several years so this is like a dream combination. but I see dual core 3ghz processor is one of the minimum requirements. More than my laptop has. I think 2.3. Just wondering whether to give it a go anyway, as the ram and the graphics card often seems to be the important factors for games.


----------



## Overread (Oct 30, 2016)

Judder sadly RTS games of this nature tend to be very demanding on the system specs and laptops tend to come off worse on compatibility as well. It might be worth it; but then again if you're below min-spec and you're on a laptop I'd wait until it's heavily discounted or until you can upgrade your computer - that way at least you're not spending out a good chunk of money on something you can't run (I know how painful that is as I spent a few years with a rig that couldn't run many newer games). 


And I've had a blast with this game; its certainly a dream come true to see Warhammer and TW united (just a shame GW's old CEO killed off Warhammer)


----------

